# Knackende Race Face Kettenblätter



## bestmove (17. Juli 2006)

Hi @all,

ich fahre die Race Face North Shore an meinem Rocky und seit einiger Zeit knacken die Kettenblätter  ich hab die Kettenblattschrauben schon mehrfach gelöst und dick eingefettet, anschließend mit Drehmoment angezogen und auch mal richtig fest ohne Drehmoment - es hilft nix 

Die Kurbeln mit Kettenblätter sind jetzt so ca. 2-3 Jahre alt ... könnten eventuell neue Kettenblattschrauben das knacken beseitigen? Habt Ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen oder Erfahrungen das Geräusch weg zu bekommen??


----------



## MTB Maddin (17. Juli 2006)

biste denn siche, dass es die Kettenblätter sind und nicht irgendwie das Lager oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (17. Juli 2006)

wäre beim Lagerschaden das Geräusch nicht ständig zu hören?! Übrigens hab ich ein RF Signature ISIS am laufen ... Pedalen hab ich getauscht, sind also ausgeschlossen. Außerdem meine ich, hat sich das Geräusch durch das schrauben an den Kettnblättern verändert ... Am Anfang ist es ein lautes knacken, knarzen welches dann bei längere Fahrt leiser wird und auch sporadisch verschwindet.


----------



## MTB Maddin (17. Juli 2006)

> wäre beim Lagerschaden das Geräusch nicht ständig zu hören?!



Muss nicht. Muss aber auch kein Lagerschaden sein, kann auch sein, dass das Lager einfach mit zu wenig Fett eingebaut worden ist oder da Dreck zwischen Lager und Rahmen ist. Würd ich mal checken


----------



## rfgs (17. Juli 2006)

knarzen hin oder her,eigentlich müssten deine kettenblätter doch nach der zeit doch eh schon platt sein,oder nicht mehr so in form?wie auch immer
viel glück beim störgeräusch eleminieren!


----------

